# Internal Parasites question



## fuzz16 (Feb 13, 2007)

the last discus i had before he died was showing the signs. not eating, bone skinny, dark
but thier all dead now.
so i was wondering if i should treat the tank before i added my BGK in a few weeks. and would i be able to add more discus at all this saturday?

-appreciate it, fuzz


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

When was the last time your last discus died? I doubt the internal parasites will ever survive long enough without the hosts although I would quarantine the fish first as a precaution.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 13, 2007)

the last one died i beleive thursday

anmd yes the BGK will be in QT until i know he is eating good. itd suck to throw a 3-4" fish in a 75g then find out he doesnt eat


----------

